# Crate Training - whining and barking



## DerekM (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello,

We’ve had Rosie for 5 weeks (she is 12 weeks old). The first week we had her kennel in the bedroom but then decided to move her to the living room because we felt she was more comfortable there. However she still is pretty consistent about waking up in the middle of the night to pee/poop, wanting to eat, and wanting to play. We have tried to feed her later and give her plenty of exercise before bed but it hasn’t yet worked. Should we move her crate back up to the bedroom close to us? 

Also, she has recently been acting up going into the crate in general (night and when we go to work). Typically she is in the crate for no more than 4 hours on days we work but my neighbor is beginning to complain about periods of barking throughout the morning and afternoon. Any recommendations on getting her more comfortable with being in her crate and remaining calm for longer periods of time?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They do best in the crate when they are close to us, so the bedroom might be best. Play with her, potty her, and put her in the crate. If she whines at nite to go out, pick her up and carry her outside, let her potty, carry her back..put her in the crate. A smooch on the way is fine, but don't play with her or get her going. In the day, you want to do the opposite: Make the crate a fun place, feed her in there, put a special treat or toy in, so she doesn't associate the crate with abandonment and loneliness.

If the neighbor is concerned about the barking, invite her to take puppy out and spend time with her, 4 hrs at that age is a long time and she might need to potty or need some attention.


----------

